# اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين



## tamer9002 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*بلاش تنزل وتطلع رد علي الموضوع مش هتاخد ثواني الشريط يستاهل 
شريط ديما حنين 
اة اكليل الشوك روماني روؤف http://www.4shared.com/file/29398502/20b25b2c/___online.html
الرب راعيا مريم بطرس http://www.4shared.com/file/29400094/cb79fd9d/__online.html
ذنبه ايه روماني روؤف http://www.4shared.com/file/29401265/80de62cf/__online.html
ما عندي ممدوح سمير ومريم http://www.4shared.com/file/29404406/7cde1873/__online.html
انت بطرس سمير يوسف http://www.4shared.com/file/29400708/16421c7a/__online.html
في يوم ممدوح سمير http://www.4shared.com/file/29401917/2dc47ac5/__online.html
ويا ابويا عماد خيري http://www.4shared.com/file/29404991/3ba0a5ca/__online.html
اظن بقي استني منكم ردود كتيييييييييييييييير 
تامر*


----------



## johnhakim (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

ميرسي جدًا يا تامر انا باعشق سمير يوسف جدًا 
و ماسامتعش خالص عن الشريط ده هو لسه نازل ولّا ايه؟


----------



## tamer9002 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

ايوة يا لسه نازل ونفسي لو عندك اصحاب قولي ليهم عن المنتدي او الشريط ولو عندك منتدي تاني تعرفي اسمه قوليلي وانا احط ليهم الشريط ونكسب نفوس كتتتتتتتتتير
تامر


----------



## cobcob (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

*أولا ميرسى على الشريط

ثانيا بقى مشاركاتك الجميلة هى اللى بتخلينا نكتب ردود
مش التهديدات
واحنا مابنتهددش

شكرا يا تامر ومستنيين مشاركات وتعاون أكتر
ربنا يعوضك *​


----------



## marmar_nader (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

مرسي اوي علي الترانيم الجميله دي و ما دام احنا بنرد يا ريت نسمع منك رد برضه انا ضفتك بعد اذنك علشان ابعتلك منتدي مسيحي ممكن تشارك معانا فيه بعد اذن المشرفين
و سعداء بوجودك معانا و ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
و ستنيين بقيه الشرايط


----------



## tamer9002 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

انا مش عارف اقول ايه او ارد بايه هيه ايه واحدة فعلا كل شيء تحت السماء له وقت مش فاهم يا مرمر ضفتيني ازاي ولول عندك منتدي ابعتيلي اسمه
تامر


----------



## merola (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

thank you soooo muchhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## men@ elgm@l (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

*ممتاز 

ربنا بيارك حياتك فى انتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك​*


----------



## amirawadid (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

شريط جميل شكرا


----------



## شادي شوكت شوقي (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

ممدوح سمير من الأصوات الجميله الممتعه ومن الشخصيات الرائعه في التعامل وبجد منور الشريط.          من شرائط المرنم ممدوح سمير (حبك غالي بالعود - راجع من قلبي - العدرا - مديون 1&2 - لاينساني - قدوس الله )


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*












​


----------



## عالم صعب (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

جمييل الشريط جدا


----------



## fedfed (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

اللينكات بايظة ياريت ترفعهم من جديد ارجوك


----------



## شنودة2010 (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

شكرا


----------



## ميزوا (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

ميرسى جدا 
بس الروابط مش شغالة
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## invisiblelove (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

شكرا بس ياريت الشريط يترفع تانى لانه مش شغال
وانا بحب مريم بطرس جدا وياريت اى حد عنده حاجه ليها ياريت يشارك بيها


----------



## فريد_فايز (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

ربنا بيارك حياتك فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## omda_zap (5 مايو 2008)

الرب يبارك عملكم


----------



## جون المناهرى (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جون المناهرى (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

شكرا


----------



## vena21 (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

مرسى على الشريط بس الينكات مش شغاله ممكن تنزلهم تانى


----------



## fahmey (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اقوي شريط ديما حنين روماني روؤف-عماد خيري-مريم بطرس-ممدوح سمير واخرين*

شكرااااااااا ممكن اعرف طريقة التحميل من الرابط


----------



## ramezmikhael (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الوصلات غير موجوده ياتامر


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*اللينكات مش شغالة تامر*​


----------

